# Chute Mods



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

I have seen a few pictures around the internet where people have used bent sheet metal to partly close off the front of the chute to maintain a tighter stream. Anyone here done this? Notice any improvement? Any other chute mods?


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have actually been debating combining two Ariens 10,000 series chutes for more height lately as our piles in the northeast are getting very tall. However I may just do the Impeller Kit modification and see if that helps for throwing it any higher.

I also am waiting for my armor skids to arrive which I hope else on my uneven paved driveway.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

the taller chute would have a much more noticeable change in throwing height than the impeller kit.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you........ Db130............:d. 





db130 said:


> the taller chute would have a much more noticeable change in throwing height than the impeller kit.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wish I could find a taller chute for my st824


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

I have also debated extending my chute, but it is already decently tall. The machine is a John Deere 1130SE.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db130 said:


> the taller chute would have a much more noticeable change in throwing height than the impeller kit.


I don't have an ariens but I did change the chute on my toro 521. the early 521's had short chutes of about 14" I swap it for the late model chute which is about 17" and it made the difference in how high and far it blows snow


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

A taller and slightly narrower chute is my next mod.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Ariens1976 said:


> Wish I could find a taller chute for my st824


I've also got an st824, but I may be about ten years newer based on your screen name. I saw a post or a YouTube video a year or two ago about a guy doing just that type of mod. I think he took the gear ring off his chute and welded it to a newer/taller ariens chute. I am in complete agreement about liking the idea of a taller chute. I'm just about to the point where I can't blow over the tops of the piles on the sides of my driveway. Central CT has certainly not been Boston, but the last three storms in the last three weeks have dropped between 10"-20" each storm


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Just ordered a Shute extension for my 1132 toro


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

NorthMaine said:


> I have seen a few pictures around the internet where people have used bent sheet metal to partly close off the front of the chute to maintain a tighter stream. Anyone here done this? Notice any improvement? Any other chute mods?


Funny you mention partially close the chute, then you're welcome to a small vid I did as an experiment, just do a search for sulky which because I have MS I fashioned the sulky but also I had a cardboard to block the face opening of the chute. So far I like it much as the snow leaves the chute with a tighter stream as you well put it. If I decide for a permanent one I know a friend sheet metal worker and it will be like a door in case the chute get blocked.


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Normex said:


> Funny you mention partially close the chute, then you're welcome to a small vid I did as an experiment, just do a search for sulky which because I have MS I fashioned the sulky but also I had a cardboard to block the face opening of the chute. So far I like it much as the snow leaves the chute with a tighter stream as you well put it. If I decide for a permanent one I know a friend sheet metal worker and it will be like a door in case the chute get blocked.


 
That's exactly what I am thinking of doing, closing the face. You don't have a link of the video do you?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Joe25da said:


> Just ordered a Shute extension for my 1132 toro



Would that be something like the 26-1100 kit ??
I know on my 1332 I really don't like the top of it that's just boxed. Would prefer a taller chute and the deflector at the end rounded like the chute with a slight radius to it. If I was going to fab one that's what I'd go for.
The new machines with the taller curved plastic chutes seem to work great.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Normex said:


> Funny you mention partially close the chute, then you're welcome to a small vid I did as an experiment, just do a search for sulky which because I have MS I fashioned the sulky but also I had a cardboard to block the face opening of the chute. So far I like it much as the snow leaves the chute with a tighter stream as you well put it. If I decide for a permanent one I know a friend sheet metal worker and it will be like a door in case the chute get blocked.


Sounds like a good plan Norm !


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

NorthMaine said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking of doing, closing the face. You don't have a link of the video do you?


 
Sorry I gave you a wrong search term in previous msg, anyway here's the link:


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Joe25da said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered a Shute extension for my 1132 toro
> ...


It's this one, yes just saw it is the same #
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/chuteextender-p-689990.html


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

I also plan on taking a kids sled and lining the inside of the chute.


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

How are you going to attach it? I bet it would work great


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

tried for the second time today.duct taping a piece of plexiglass to the front...can't do the bottom on the 30 inch sho...there's a cutout to clear the belt cover..and I've got too dang much wax and sno-jet on that thing..duct tape ain't never gonna stick..lol...but boy do I get a lot of snow piled on the auger housing..still working on it...may just bend up some diamond plate I got hangin around and go for it..


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Joe25da said:


> How are you going to attach it? I bet it would work great


Not sure yet, maybe some small machine screws with washers on the edges coupled with some adhesive. Haven't gotten that far yet haha. 



buddman said:


> tried for the second time today.duct taping a piece of plexiglass to the front...can't do the bottom on the 30 inch sho...there's a cutout to clear the belt cover..and I've got too dang much wax and sno-jet on that thing..duct tape ain't never gonna stick..lol...but boy do I get a lot of snow piled on the auger housing..still working on it...may just bend up some diamond plate I got hangin around and go for it..


Let me know if you see a noticeable benefit.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

NorthMaine said:


> Let me know if you see a noticeable benefit.


 It has been a month since I added the cardboard held with duct tape to block the open face of the chute and I have to say so far it depends much on the density of the snow as all we got is the very fluffy kind where with 4" and if you step hard and it displaces around your boot, so closing the chute for that kind of snow has no effect as just flies everywhere. We had one snowfall that was denser and there was a noticeable difference for the better as even with the wind blowing in my face the snow landed where it was pointed mind you I have an impeller kit that helps throwing farther. 
I will give another report later and good luck all.


----------

